# Leopoldi Angelfish



## Axelrodi202 (Jun 7, 2009)

Anyone have experience with this species? What would a good minimum tank size for a small group?


----------



## Yo-han (Oct 15, 2010)

Tank size same as any scalare. I always found them to look a little depressed. But that might be just me


----------



## asukawashere (Mar 11, 2009)

I've had a couple over the years. As Yo-han said, they need the same space as the regular P. scalare and reach about the same size. I'm not sure they really even know that they're different from scalare angels—the two have always coexisted peacefully (by angelfish standards) when I've housed them together.


----------



## Axelrodi202 (Jun 7, 2009)

asukawashere said:


> I'm not sure they really even know that they're different from scalare angels-the two have always coexisted peacefully (by angelfish standards) when I've housed them together.


Is it possible yours are some form of wild p. scalare? The pics I've seen of true leopoldis look pretty different from scalare


----------



## asukawashere (Mar 11, 2009)

Axelrodi202 said:


> Is it possible yours are some form of wild p. scalare? The pics I've seen of true leopoldis look pretty different from scalare


Oh, they were definitely P. leopoldi-_I_ could tell the difference just fine. P. leopoldi has the longer face and the stripe running through the eye goes straight over the nose instead of angling back toward the dorsal fin. What I was getting at is that the fish themselves didn't seem to know there was any difference among their shoal. Given that hybrids of P. scalare and P. leopoldi have been reported, they probably don't.

I'd offer pics, but this was several years back and I don't have the fish anymore, unfortunately...


----------

